# AMAR Cyber MALT-DAY



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

American Maltese Association Rescue has decided to take part in Cyber Monday by offering it's fundraising calendars at a 20% discount and it's Maltese and dog lover sterling silver jewelry at 10% off. All the profits go right to our foster dog's medical care and help us help rescue more dogs. I have the maltese pendant and ordered the paw with a heart today. Here is the link: American Maltese Association Rescue DON'T FORGET TO USE THE CODE "CYBERMON" FOR JEWELRY DISCOUNT AT CHECK OUT.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very cute Sue!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Very cute Sue!


Thanks, Brenda. I love the full coat Maltese and wear it...every day! I can't wait to get the Unconditional Love paw print. Love the heart in it. Have to see if I'll wear them together or separately.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks, Brenda. I love the full coat Maltese and wear it...every day! I can't wait to get the Unconditional Love paw print. Love the heart in it. Have to see if I'll wear them together or separately.


I was curious if anyone had one, of course they do! I like that it's sterling silver. Perfect!


----------

